# My first knife handle



## Vils (Feb 9, 2014)

I´ve never been pleased with my nakiri´s handle so I decided to use it for my first re-handle experiment.
The result is far from perfect but I´ve learned some important lessons and the new handle is much better than the one it replaced.






The wood is hawthorne.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks pretty sweet!!


----------



## Vils (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks!
I must get better drill bits, a belt sander and drill press (?). Doing this with hand tools was not easy.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 9, 2014)

Vils said:


> Thanks!
> Doing this with hand tools was insane.



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Vils (Feb 9, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> Fixed that for ya.


True!


----------



## mkriggen (Feb 10, 2014)

I really like the wood you used. That hawthorne has a nice worm look to it.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 10, 2014)

excellent job


----------



## ramenlegend (Feb 10, 2014)

Done with hand tools!? amazing


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks great! Keep it up. I started with hand tools too. Looks a lot better than my 1st.
Really dig the Hawthorne.


----------



## chefjohnboyardee (Feb 10, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Feb 10, 2014)

Nicely done! I prefer using hand tools only when making western handles dunno why Rick called it insane


----------



## ecchef (Feb 10, 2014)

Sweet! Outstanding first effort!!


----------



## erikz (Feb 10, 2014)

Very nice, especially knowing this was done with hand tools! Keep it up man, jealous of your skills.


----------



## RavenMad (Feb 10, 2014)

Great job! Gorgeous piece of hawthorn you used there.


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 10, 2014)

Awesome! How long did it take to make with hand tools?


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 10, 2014)

That looks great!


----------



## The Edge (Feb 10, 2014)

Great first attempt! I feel your pain only using hand tools.


----------



## Vils (Feb 10, 2014)

Chef Andy said:


> Awesome! How long did it take to make with hand tools?


I really don´t know, I´ve been sandpaperining the handle for a couple of evenings whilst listening to radio and watching TV. Maybe 12h in total. Hard to tell.

Thanks for all kind words to Y´a.ll


----------



## charles222 (Feb 10, 2014)

wow. Nice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 11, 2014)

:ubersexy: lus1: :goodpost: Very nice!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 15, 2014)

For making clean tight pin holes a small drill press helps alot.Did a few handles by hand went out & got a Ryobi DP at Home Depot,very inexpensive does the job.Also use it as a buffer pad in the chuck.Turns slower & feel that I have more control then those verticle buffers.


----------

